# Setting up a doggie day care



## DogwalkerCambridge (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello,
I am a dog walker based in Cambridge and I am looking into setting up a doggie day care. I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on how and where to find some land to rent, so that I can have the dogs in a secure dog friendly field. 
Any advice will be very appreciated. 
Many thanks 
Melissa 
Pet Sitting | Dog Walking | Cambridge


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

You have to knock on a lot of doors.


----------



## DogwalkerCambridge (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it best to email a lot of farmers in the area?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If you can find out the owner and what their email address is I guess that's one way! Also stable owners sometimes have paddocks.


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

Lots and lots and lots of luck with this.

I personally had a nightmare trying to set up a day care. If you can get a landlord that will be happy to have it as a commercial property and can therefore obtain council permission, licensing etc, you're fine. But i know where I live it is very very very close to impossible (from my experience), if you're doing it by the rule book.

I got a lovely field in what I thought was a lovely location but then all the surrounding residents went all creepy like a horror film and started sabotaging the field, hammering signs into the ground telling me not to park near them, generally giving me hassle and I decided to lose my deposit and leave - i couldnt risk my reputation being destroyed because they upset my clients, or threw things in the field that could harm the dogs.

Fingers crossed it was just my experience and lack of ability to be a b!tch back, hope it works out for you. x


----------

